# The Gathering Gilde - Madmortem



## Trendt (17. Dezember 2007)

Die Gilde the Gathering sucht immer noch Member!

Wir haben vor noch vor Ende des Jahres unseren 2ten Kara Raid loszuschicken!

Wir suchen noch aktive Member und Freuen uns auf jeden der interesse und Lust hat unserer Gilde zu Joinen.

Es werden noch gesucht:

1x Heilig Priester
1x Heil - Druide
1x Hexenmeister

für Kara2!

Bei interessen einfach auf der Hompage melden oder Ingame bei Domesdos oder Zarter!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trendt (20. Dezember 2007)

Wir suchen immer noch leute also los einfach anschreiben ^^


----------

